# What knot to use for jigging?



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

I am using 50lb PP and want to connect it to 60 lb leader but I am concerned that my first trip will be shot if my knots fail from using one that should be used inshore vice offshore.



I read a lot of the posts about jigging but nothing to address my "laziness" with tieing different setups for different situations. So I have a bimini on the PP but wanted to hear from the group what would be best to use as a pseudo jack of all trades knot to tie the leader on. I would like to be able to use my rod to toss some pitch baits to some bobos or mahi or cast to a cobia should we encounter one while we're on our way out to the spots.



I have tied the sebile knot and find it pretty easy to do and I tried the albright but when test casting that one outside with a 2 oz weight, it would hang in the guides. I've also heard about the windon (sp?) leaders but for the occasional fishing, i think I could do something more cost effective. I am not looking to cast a country mile but still would like to keep tackle changes down a bit until I can get me a setup dedicated to those different situations.



We're not looking at going for supersize reef donkeys or any tuna so some bottom jigging and butterflying for the average grouper and AJs are our targets.



I have a Penn 560 Slammer on a Trevala 6'6" TVS MH rod if that makes a difference.



Thanks in advance for your help!!



Jeremy


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

yucatan.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

A uni to uni knot will do the job


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I prefer the reverse albright but here's the Yacatan knot mentioned

Knots - How to tie the *Yucatan knot*

Jimmy<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD><SPAN class=nonstorebody></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD class=nonstorebody><P class=nonstorebody></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD class=nonstorebody></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD><P class=nonstorebody><P class=nonstorebody></TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

I like the yucatan. I tied it last night and did a strength test and the line broke before anything else. So that little tag end that sticks out doesn't get caught up in the guides too bad? I trimmed mine as close as I could but didn't get a chance to cast it.



I tried the uni to uni with 7 turns on the braid and it seemed a little too loose. How many turns have some of you used successfully with that one?



Thank you again for your input. This place is awesome!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yucatan, bristol, no-name--- whatever you want to call it is my favorite and goes through guides super smooth. Very good for making longer "wind on" style leaders.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I like the Albright with a 3 turn uni lock.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *tunapopper (2/22/2010)*Yucatan, bristol, no-name--- whatever you want to call it is my favorite and goes through guides super smooth. Very good for making longer "wind on" style leaders.


Bingo the best i have found has never slipped or broke at the knot also goes through the guides very very


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Same as everyone else hands down Yucantan knot. The uni to uni gets caugh in the guides sometimes. I have never seen a Yucantan break when tied correctly.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

I think I got it! These knots are fun to do. The yellow is on my bottom/trolling rig and the green is on my jigging/casting rig.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

a bimini to a wind on leader is what i like. 

never had an issue.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *AaronBarnes (2/23/2010)*a bimini to a wind on leader is what i like.
> 
> never had an issue.




Thats your strongest closest to 100% you can do and the way I start my days. Slim Beauties and SIGs are what I use for backups.


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have used all ofthe knots mentioned to conect to a bimini twist, the yucatan, the reverse albright, the no name, with good results. The problem with all of them is that they tend to catch on the rod guides. Lately I have been using J.B. hollow braid linein which Icreate an end loop inplace of thebimini and then Iconnect it loop to loop with my leader Which also has hollow spectra with an end loop with25' to 50' of 80# florocarbon inserted into the hollow spectra. This give me the smallest of all possible connections to my leader.If you don't want to go to the trouble of creating your own end loops and leaders (wich require a needle kit) you can buy both leader and Jerry Brown Hollow spectraline with end loops already created from Basil at BHP Tackle (on-line)for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

> *Eastern Tackle (2/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *AaronBarnes (2/23/2010)*a bimini to a wind on leader is what i like.
> ...


Can you tell me what a SIG is ?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Here you go. Start with a bimini loop in the PE line and finish off like shown in the link.



SIG KNOT


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Saw this post and had to try out Yucatan since I was not totally happy with albright I had been using. I tied several and knots looked great, but seemed to break at relatively little pressure, right around the part where the mono stops wrapping around the outside, near the end of the knot on the spectra side. Each time I was left with a one-inch or so piece of mono in tight circles around bimini and the other end looked sheared. What am I doing wrong? Using 60lb spectra and 60lb flouro leader, 12-15 wraps.



Thanks, Randy


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

Randy, if you are able to take pics of them or pics of a knot you tie, someone may be able to help. I use 60lb PP with 60lb mono and my PP breaks before the mono (maybe due to stretch of the mono?) I tried tying a Red Phillips knot that I saw on another forum and that has a lot of strength too and you can use just a single line. Google that one as well and test it to see if it performs any better for you. I will be using that knot a little this season as well when I need to get something back down into the water faster than doing the Bimini and all.


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Ok, so here are some pics of my issue. I used a different mono this time to eliminate that possibility. Used 15 wraps, lots of spit, etc.



First pic is tied knot - 60lb braid to 60lb mono












Second pic is after failure - doubt I even had 30lbs of pressure on it. You can see the failure is where the mono stops wrapping around the braid and goes "inside" the knot. Ends looked sheared.












Any advice - I like the knot because it is so simple to tie, but clearly am doing something wrong here....



Randy


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

Your Yucatan does look nice but if it isn't working too, I feel your pain.



I'm no knot troubleshooter but I have some questions that may give more info to someone else. I don't know if it is possible to even get the knot cinched down, but did you put the tag end of the mono in between the loop of the bimini after you wrapped the braid around it? It is hard to tell and if you didn't do that, the braid could cut into the mono more easily (it's a stretch I know).



Also, what is that mono piece on the broken knot picture doing at the top? It almost looks like the braid is wrapped around it or something?



Like I said, I am no expert and hopefully we'll get an answer. I am interested to see/hear what is happening so I can fix it if it happens to me.


----------

